# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder > سوال: ایجاد ارتباط با پایگاه داده در C++‎ Biulder

## marzieh behfar

یه فایل XML  دارم که اطلاعاتم رو توش ذخیره کردم. چطور میتونم اون فایل رو تو برنامه لود کنم و از اطلاعاتش استفاده کنم

----------


## vahidch

این صفحه میتونه کمکتون کنه

http://www.functionx.com/cppbuilder/xml/Lesson01.htm

----------

